# My CT 1



## krhea (Dec 8, 2007)

Here are some pics of my CT 1:

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20CT1/?action=view&current=IMG_4076.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20CT1/IMG_4076.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20CT1/?action=view&current=IMG_4070.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20CT1/IMG_4070.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20CT1/?action=view&current=E02A4349.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20CT1/E02A4349.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20CT1/?action=view&current=IMG_4046.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20CT1/IMG_4046.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20CT1/?action=view&current=IMG_4039.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/KRhea/Colnago%20CT1/IMG_4039.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Very beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice orange coordination. :thumbsup: 

The train track images are cool and nicely done as well IMO.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Classic. right this down: 20 years from now, the CT-1 will be the most sought-after colnago with collectors.


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Classic. right this down: 20 years from now, the CT-1 will be the most sought-after colnago with collectors.



Why?  My CT-1 is a nice frame, but does not ride as well as my C40.......................

Andy

p.s- this one is gorgeous though..............


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I think for a few reasons: there were fewer made, the ti will hold up well over time, classic look, steel collectors bikes will become harder to find in good condition. just an opinion


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I';ve already seen these pics on here. I can remember because I was stunned when I first saw them. It was an awesome looking bike back then, and it is an awesome looking bike still.

Read in another thread that you are thinking about having it repainted. Unless the paint has some damage to it, I would leave it exactly how it is. No need to mess with something that looks that good.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Great photography, and bike, although you should never shoot a bike with the chain on the small ring. The stand looks cheesy, too.


----------



## krhea (Dec 8, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> I';ve already seen these pics on here. I can remember because I was stunned when I first saw them. It was an awesome looking bike back then, and it is an awesome looking bike still.
> 
> Read in another thread that you are thinking about having it repainted. Unless the paint has some damage to it, I would leave it exactly how it is. No need to mess with something that looks that good.



Must not of been my CT1 as I've never thought about repainting mine. Black was a very "short run" limited color.

Thanks for the compliments everyone, much appreciated.

KRhea


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks lovely and that great orange bar tape, is that Fizik microtex? Or another. I need to get some orange and that is a great shade, thanks.


----------

